

Ask HN: How do you get your app on the homepage of Google apps marketplace? - rsheth

When one searches for apps, it shows results based on the description of the app listing (keywords etc).<p>But the homepage (https://www.google.com/enterprise/marketplace/?pli=1) has a couple recommended sections ("Staff Picks") etc.<p>Any wise words? Thanks!<p>Raj
recruiterbox.com
======
kodeshpa
Ideal would be get in touch with Google Developer relation's guy.

~~~
rsheth
Yeah trying. Can be challenging unless we are some sort of partner I guess.
Thanks!

